# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - Sưu tầm - Học tiện căn bản

## CKD

Có mấy clip sưu tầm được.. hơi cổ nhưng thấy hay nên up ngược lên youtube để mọi người cùng xem.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Mr.L, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Mấy hôm nay cũng lục tung đủ các thể loại "lathe for beginers" và cũng có sản phẩm đầu tay:



Kỹ thuật mài dao tiện có khi còn khó hơn cả tiện :Smile:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, mig21, nhatson, TLP

----------


## anhcos

Cơ bản thì cần một em phay và 1 em tiện mới làm được nhiều thứ. Bác mới học mà tiện đẹp thế kia rồi. Bác mua con tiện mới thì cái mini chế kia để ở đâu rồi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

CKD, Nhatson, các bác...,
Nhân tiện bài này, Xin hỏi các bác có hướng dẫn nào về các loại dao tiện phù hợp cho các loại vật liệu không? Và đồng thời, cách phân biệt các loại vật liệu (các loại nhôm, sắt...) vui lòng chia sẻ cho em học hỏi với. Cảm ơn.
Nhìn cái này thấy dao ăn ngọt sớt mà thèm:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fDSLWYHuj4g

----------


## ppgas

> Cơ bản thì cần một em phay và 1 em tiện mới làm được nhiều thứ. Bác mới học mà tiện đẹp thế kia rồi. Bác mua con tiện mới thì cái mini chế kia để ở đâu rồi.


Hai cái này là sản phẩm thành công, 3 cái khác bán được 5k/kg rồi  :Smile: 
Con tiện kia làm cho vui để học thôi anhcos, giờ tháo bung ra hết rồi.
Máy phay thì đang làm con C frame, không dám khoe nữa vì không biết rồi sẽ về đâu. Giờ được nhiêu rồi  :Smile: 

Cái cục đen đang tính để làm z.

----------


## ít nói

> Mấy hôm nay cũng lục tung đủ các thể loại "lathe for beginers" và cũng có sản phẩm đầu tay:
> 
> 
> 
> Kỹ thuật mài dao tiện có khi còn khó hơn cả tiện


cái khoá mâm cặp kia chắc tiện rồi taro và mài . trông khá quá pacs nhỉ.
còn mài dao tiện là 1 cực hình . em chơi loại có sẵn cái đầu hợp kim tiện vừa đẹp lại đỡ phải mài nhiều

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD



----------


## ppgas

> cái khoá mâm cặp kia chắc tiện rồi taro và mài . trông khá quá pacs nhỉ.
> còn mài dao tiện là 1 cực hình . em chơi loại có sẵn cái đầu hợp kim tiện vừa đẹp lại đỡ phải mài nhiều


Bản thân cái khóa thì khônh khó, mệt nhất là 2 cái đầu chụp của tay đòn.

----------


## CKD



----------


## culitruong

Muốn học lý thuyết thì tìm cuốn giáo trình tiện của Nguyễn Viết Tiếp (trên mạng có ) trong đó có nói về độ cứng, mài dao....như bác Ppgas muốn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ơn bác culitruong. Để down xuống xem đọc xem.

----------


## anhcos

Tài liệu tiện đã có sẵn ở đây nè bác: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...ay-Tu-Dong-Hoa

----------

culitruong, ppgas

----------


## culitruong

> Tài liệu tiện đã có sẵn ở đây nè bác: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...ay-Tu-Dong-Hoa


Bác mần cái này khi nào mà không  hay, quá kinh khủng khiếp .

----------


## ít nói

Học tiện căn bản thì phải học từ cách vận hành máy hiểu máy rồi học mài dao cụ . 
học xem dao gì ăn cái gì.
cụ CKD quăng 2 cái video mờ toẹt tây nó thao tác em thấy ko trực quan .

----------


## CKD

Em mà post lý thuyết gia công vật liệu thì bác ít nói chỉ có mờ mắt.
Tại sưa giờ e học chẵng bao giờ quan tâm đến dao cộ, vì nếu có quan tâm thì đi mua chẵng có. Tốt nhất cứ quất thứ mình có.
Còn vận hành máy thì nắm vài khái niệm, chứ mỗi máy mỗi khác.

----------

